# 1/11 Smackdown, 1/9 Main Event & SMS Spoilers



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Main Event:

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0108/559315/dolph-ziggler/



> * Main Event features a backstage segment with AJ Lee, Dolph Ziggler and Big E Langston. Langston shows a little personality.
> 
> * Sheamus beats Dolph Ziggler by count out. Sheamus went for a Brogue Kick but Ziggler ducked. Ziggler went for a super kick but missed. Sheamus hit his kick and Ziggler rolled out of the ring. Sheamus went out after him but Big E Langston got in the way. Sheamus went back in the ring and the referee counted Dolph out. After the match, AJ and Ziggler left. A confrontation between Big E and Sheamus was teased.
> 
> * Wade Barrett beat Zack Ryder with the Bullhammer elbow in 8-10 minutes.


SMS:

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0108/559318/daniel-bryan/


> * Daniel Bryan and Josh Mathews are on commentary.
> 
> * Epico vs. Kofi Kingston is up first. Primo is at ringside but no Rosa Mendes. Kofi gets the win after a SOS.
> 
> The Miz vs. Darren Young is up next. Titus O'Neil is at ringside. The Miz won with Skull Crushing Finale. Titus tried interfering by blowing a whistle but Miz still got the win.


Smackdown:

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0108/559317/the-rock/



> * SmackDown opens with CM Punk and Paul Heyman at Sun Life Stadium. Punk puts on The Rock's college football jersey. The stadium The Rock played college football at (the Orange Dome) is gone and the WWE that The Rock used to wrestle for is gone too. At the Royal Rumble, Punk is going to show The Rock that you can never go home.
> 
> * The Rock comes out for a promo. Flo Rida is in the house. The Rock is back on The Rock's show, SmackDown. Rock talks about his college football days. Damien Sandow and Cody Rhodes come out. They say they are going to be champions soon and The Rock doesn't deserve this time. Rock says Cody has a dead caterpillar on his lip and makes fun of his lisp. Sandow has a wager for The Rock. Sandow says if Rock can answer 3 questions, he can stay. If not he leaves. Rock says bring it. Question 1 - who was the 19th US president. Rock says Rutherford B Hayes, b---h. Cody asks what movie won Best Picture in 1993. Rock says Schindlers List & he's right again. Question 3 - Rock says now it's his turn to ask a question. What happens when you combine a geological aggregate of minerals with its lowest form. Sandow says that's easy - you get Rock Bottom. Rock grabs him and gives him a Rock Bottom! Cody gets in Rock's face and gets a spine buster and then a People's Elbow. Rock celebrates.
> 
> ...


http://www.prowrestling.net/artman/publish/WWE/article10029158.shtml



> Introductions for Smackdown were made. Lilian Garcia came out to what seemed like one of her own songs and she received a good reaction. JBL followed, which sadly enough did not get much of a reaction. Wow, how wrestling has changed. Garcia asked everyone to look at the screen for a video.
> 
> C.M. Punk and Paul Heyman were shown at SunLife stadium. Punk ripped UM and The Rock while holding a Rock jersey, which he put it on. Punk continued to rip The Rock and saying it was his house now. Punk reminded us it was the first time Rock has been on Smackdown in ten years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

*Re: 1/9 Main Event + SMS + 1/11 Smackdown Spoilers*

I'll follow this one since you're legit. Don't know the other guy...


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: 1/9 Main Event + SMS + 1/11 Smackdown Spoilers*

JY57 getting beat to the punch again. Time to contemplate retirement, bro. 

DA RAWK IS BACK IN DADE COUNTY DOE


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 1/9 Main Event + SMS + 1/11 Smackdown Spoilers*

JY57 will never retire :flair2

First time I've been interested in Smackdown since about 2006.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 1/9 Main Event + SMS + 1/11 Smackdown Spoilers*

JY57 is the goat at these so I will follow this thread as people have said


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 1/9 Main Event + SMS + 1/11 Smackdown Spoilers*

anyone knows which is the advertised match for main event this week?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 1/9 Main Event + SMS + 1/11 Smackdown Spoilers*



Pongo said:


> anyone knows which is the advertised match for main event this week?


Sheamus/Ziggler # 1,897,988


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

oh cool i'm glad they finally get to fight each other


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Is CM Punk advertised for Smackdown too? Or have we got a Rock vs. random heel promo instead..


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought Smackdown was live this week.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

^That's what a lot of people thought. 

Also, Punk was not advertised for the show IIRC.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Is Smackdown live once when Rock is on it?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Is Smackdown live once when Rock is on it?


maybe one of the go home shows since he doing the go home show for RR and Elimination Chamber (and most likely for Mania)


----------



## Dirk Pepper (Mar 27, 2006)

How is the Skull Crushing Finale not a move aimed at the Head or Neck?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow that Punk promo looks awesome


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

> * SmackDown opens with CM Punk and Paul Heyman at Sun Life Stadium. Punk puts on The Rock's college football jersey. The stadium The Rock played college football at (the Orange Dome) is gone *and the WWE that The Rock used to wrestle for is gone too*. At the Royal Rumble, Punk is going to show The Rock that you can never go home.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Marked out for WILF


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Smackdown sounds somewhat promising, with Punk/Heyman/Rock in the house.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Smackdown is actually watchable,

this hasn't been so for a very long time.

Rocky/Punk is looking like the best feud we've had since Taker/Trips before WM 28.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

> * The Rock comes out for a promo. Flo Rida is in the house. The Rock is back on The Rock's show, SmackDown. Rock talks about his college football days. Damien Sandow and Cody Rhodes come out. They say they are going to be champions soon and The Rock doesn't deserve this time. Rock says Cody has a dead caterpillar on his lip and makes fun of his lisp. Sandow has a wager for The Rock. Sandow says if Rock can answer 3 questions, he can stay. If not he leaves. Rock says bring it. Question 1 - who was the 19th US president. Rock says Rutherford B Hayes, b---h. Cody asks what movie won Best Picture in 1993. Rock says Schindlers List & he's right again. Question 3 - Rock says now it's his turn to ask a question. What happens when you combine a geological aggregate of minerals with its lowest form. Sandow says that's easy - you get Rock Bottom. Rock grabs him and gives him a Rock Bottom! Cody gets in Rock's face and gets a spine buster and then a People's Elbow. Rock celebrates.
> 
> Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2013/0108/559317/the-rock/#ixzz2HRN0RS4B


YES!!!


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Rocks first time back on smackdown in a long time you'd think this would be live.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

FUCKING EPIC :mark: 

OMGOMGOMG 

ROCK AND SANDOW


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

It's inevitable that Sandow now goes and gets a stunner from Stone Cold next week at the rate he is going :lol


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

> Dot Net reader Billy Sweeney is at the WWE Smackdown taping in Miami, Florida and is sending the following report. You must refresh the page for the latest updates.
> 
> Introductions for Smackdown were made. Lilian Garcia came out to what seemed like one of her own songs and she received a good reaction. JBL followed, which sadly enough did not get much of a reaction. Wow, how wrestling has changed. Garcia asked everyone to look at the screen for a video.
> 
> ...


pro wrestling.net


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Awesome, Damn Rock set his ass up for that one 

N wtf Del Rio got a loud reaction :argh:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Good rub for Sandow and Rhodes getting a segment with the Rock


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Paul Heyman ‏@HeymanHustle
@WWE Champion @CMPunk has a live feed of all camera angles on @TheRock #Smackdown pic.twitter.com/Q2u2B7Yg


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

ROCK & SANDOW! ROCK & SANDOW! ROCK & SANDOW! ROCK & SANDOW! ROCK & SANDOW!

The Great One! The People's Champion! The Greatest Of All Time!.... and THE ROCK in a segment together! 

:mark::mark:

:sandow :Rock3

#Knowledge2Brains


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

> Lilian Garcia introduces SmackDown General Manager Booker T. Booker announces Antonio Cesaro vs. Randy Orton. The Rock will be in this very ring tonight.


???


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Rock and Sandow! :mark:

First time in a LONG time I'm looking forward to Smackdown! Rocky!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

That Rock segment with Rhodes and Sandow sounds fantastic. May watch SD just for that.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

i think Punk will endthe show by attacking the rock or maybe the shield?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Sandow and Cody getting that rub.:mark:


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks like Orton is the next Shield's Victim. Let's see what comes out of this.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

This isn't live, is it? I'm really excited about MOAR ROCK!!! :mark:

Hope he and Orton have some interaction.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

the fox said:


> ???


They'll probably edit the show and put that segment at the start of the show.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> This isn't live, is it? I'm really excited about MOAR ROCK!!! :mark:
> 
> Hope he and Orton have some interaction.


He's already had a segment with DA GOAT so I'm happy. I'd like to see him have some interaction with Wade Barrett, but that isn't gonna happen.

I agree with what an earlier poster said, DA GOAT needs to be in a segment with Austin on Monday to complete his foursome of attitude era stars, he's already shared the ring with DX, Foley & Rock, let Austin talk with him, could sorta be like a GOAT torch passing.

:sandow


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

CM Punk was trending world wide on twitter a moment a go..


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

First episode of SD I'm watching since 2011.. DA GOAT Is always must see.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

#Mark said:


> First episode of SD I'm watching since 2011.. *DA GOAT Is always must see.*


He's on Smackdown pretty much every week dude.

:sandow :sandow2


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Cant wait for all the marks to say Rhodes & sandow got buried.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Just seen this on twitter


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

SJFC said:


> Just seen this on twitter


Ok now that promo looks even more epic 

:lmao at Heyman in the background :lmao


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Shazayum said:


> They'll probably edit the show and put that segment at the start of the show.


Thats what Im thinking. Though its a bit odd they didnt just have Book say that in the first place.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

* Sheamus vs. 3MB in a Handicap Match. 3MB runs away as soon as the match starts. Slater runs back and attacks Sheamus from behind but gets hit with a Brogue Kick. Sheamus gets the win.

* Kane and Daniel Bryan vs. Darren Young and Titus O'Neil is up next. Team Hell No win a quick match. Bryan's knee was taped up and he was limping after the match.

* Show vs. Del Rio in a Last Man Standing match is next.



Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2013/0108/559317/the-rock/#ixzz2HRYbzZH7


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

> Kane and Daniel Bryan beat The Prime Time Players. Team Hell No completely destroyed them. Yet another squash match. The crowd did their Yes chant. Need I remind you WrestleMania in Miami is where it started to get big?


Feel sorry for these two guys, since AW got fired they've been bitched out countless times.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Show/Del RIO LMS, ugh fpalm


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Rock and Sandow in the same ring? Holy fuck! If Rock on his own wasn't enough to get me to watch SD, him and Sandow in the same segment would be. Can't wait for the segment, and Punk's segment too.

Best part is, it's happening at the beginning of the show so I don't need to sit through the rest of the SD crap.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Cant wait for all the marks to say Rhodes & sandow got buried.


So far the marks just seem happy that they both got segments with The Rock, hoping this attitude continues even though it almost certainly wont.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

The Rock/Rhodes Scholar segment sounds really good. I suspect Punk lays the Rock out for a hometown fall this time.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I remember lots of people were mad when Daniel Bryan got a segment with Rock as well, but in reality those segments with top stars are good indicators WWE feels a certain superstar can hang in there with the top names. Shall be a good segment on Smackdown. 

Also are they trying to do an injury angle with Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Del Rio, new World Champ!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Holy Shit Del Rio is World Champion. It took one positive crowd reaction for McMahon to give him the title lol.



> Alberto Del Rio defeated Big Show in a Last Man Standing match at tonight's WWE SmackDown tapings in Miami to become the new World Heavyweight Champion.
> 
> Del Rio celebrated and posed with the fans after the match. Earlier in the night, he had a strong chant from the Miami crowd.
> 
> Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2013/0108/559321/alberto-del-rio/#ixzz2HRf01MDD


----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

> * AJ Lee and Dolph Ziggler vs. Natalya and The Great Khali is up next. Hornswoggle and Big E Langston are at ringside. *AJ pins Natalya in a short match after hitting Sliced Bread.* After the match, Langston levels Khali with his body tackle. Ziggler hit the leg drop on Khali and Langston hit his finisher
> .


She can do that? WTF is she kissing everyone then for? She should be wrestling.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

From one boring WHC to another... ugh.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Ziggler cash in coming soon. Maybe tonight. Wouldn't shock me. Del Rio as WHC sounds like a placeholder for Ziggler.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Itami said:


> From one boring WHC to another... ugh.


It actually sounds pretty good, crowd really getting behind Del Rio!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

WTF, on TV? Vince have you lost your mind??? :vince2


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Holy shit, I didn't expect that. 

Let's see how Del Rio does as World Champion as a babyface.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> WTF, on TV? Vince have you lost your mind??? :vince2


Long ago.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Man, Smackdown i'm watching you tonight!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Ziggler is definitely cashing in soon. Del Rio is likely transitional.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Del Rio is new World Champ? da fuck? Ziggler is cashing in either on Raw or at the Rumble.

Holy shit, this SD looks like must see tv.


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Del Rio became champion? I'm surprised, really. I'll definetely be watching Smackdown this friday.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

New World Champion tonight? It's gonna be a SPECIAL Smackdown, folks. They're taking chances with the Rock being back..I like this. No..I LOVE THIS. 


Team Bring It 2013


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I expected this for the Rumble, but guess it's better than nothing. Although, this is probably the best Big Show has been in over 10 years.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Its his destiny


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

Kinda makes sense having Dolph take out Del Rio for the Championship since the latter is now a face.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Its his destiny


You are my density..................McFly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Del Rio upon his third World Championship finally has some crowd support.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Alberto to give the WHC to Ricardo, at which point ziggler cashes.

Or something boring like a revenge WMD on del rio into a cash in.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

was it for the title ?
i thought the match was non title!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

The thing I don't understand is how will they play in Zigglers Royal Rumble appearance? Will the rumble start the show or something, cause I'd be surprised if the World title match goes on after it. Will he cash in before and not even be a part of the rumble, which will open his spot up for a surprise appearance?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Del Rio as WHC? Can't say I'm too thrilled, but since he is a face now, I'm willing to give this a chance. Plus I did kinda like the Del Rio/Ricardo segment before Ricardo's match with Show, so who knows?

Still, this screams to me that Ziggler will be cashing in sometime soon. We knew he probably wasn't cashing in on Show unless it was immediately after Show's title win, so I think this is their way of getting the title on Ziggler. Hoping it's asap.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

So wait... did Del Rio beat Show clean or what?


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

most overpushed guy in wwe. Fucking ridiculous. Hopefully this means ziggler cashes in since del rio is face.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

ALBERTO IS THE NEW CHAMP?


HOLY FUCKING HSIT WETIJUIERTU439857Y3945YE5UITRYHDRUIGHDG


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Maybe this face turn for ADR is short lived, as he may resort back to heel once Ziggler cashes in.

If that's the way it goes, it makes you wonder why they didn't let Sheamus take the title back from Show, then have Ziggler cash in..


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.wwe.com/shows/smackdown/alberto-del-rio-wins-world-heavyweight-championship-26082615

Didn't waste anytime huh???


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

No fuckin way Del Rio walks into WM world champ. Big Show gets his rematch at the rumble loses, Dolph cashes in on Del Rio at the rumble Dolph heads into mania champ.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

God Movement said:


> So wait... did Del Rio beat Show clean or what?


Yes


----------



## izzie (May 4, 2008)

pointoforder said:


> She can do that? WTF is she kissing everyone then for? She should be wrestling.



http://youtu.be/y1UXoQ707JA?t=4m40s
I know, right?


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy with that. With Rock and new champ why not go live though?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Sheamus can't beat Big Show but ADR can? Whatever. Just happy they took it off Big Loser and likedsce ADR so far


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Already on WWE.com. That was quick.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Warrior said:


> Yes


So he did what Sheamus, Cena and Henry couldn't do? Bullshit and not even believable for starters.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait, no really, what, uh, I didn't even know that was for the title.

Huh, this changes basically everything I thought was going to happen on the RtWM.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dragonballfan said:


> The thing I don't understand is how will they play in Zigglers Royal Rumble appearance? Will the rumble start the show or something, cause I'd be surprised if the World title match goes on after it. Will he cash in before and not even be a part of the rumble, which will open his spot up for a surprise appearance?


I think the rumble will be before the title matches for the first time since 2006


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

RatedR10 said:


> Already on WWE.com. That was quick.


Why did WWE spoil their own show?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

This sets up perfectly for Dolph to cash in. It makes more sense to cash it in on del rio who is face rather then big show who is heel


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

There they go, spoiling their own shows again. I guess WWE figures they'll spoil it knowing all the sites will have it up.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

God Movement said:


> So he did what Sheamus, Cena and Henry couldn't do? Bullshit and not even believable for starters.


Whoa there son.











That obviously means that he's being positioned as a top babyface. Plus, Cena's beaten him multiple times :kobe

Del Rio just got a GIGANTIC rub and is theoretically ahead of Sheamus now as the head of the blue brand. The World Heavyweight Title situation for Mania just got ALOT more interesting, because if Alberto Del Rio has a good run, I can honestly see him going into WrestleMania as champ.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Why da fuck did Del Rio win clean? I thought Ricardo would help him at least... :no:


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Dragonballfan said:


> Why da fuck did Del Rio win clean? I thought Ricardo would help him at least... :no:


Because he is a face?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Punter said:


> Whoa there son.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough, if you think of it as an ascension into top babyface position at the expense of Sheamus it makes sense.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

ToddTheBod said:


> Why did WWE spoil their own show?


They always do it. They did it when Barrett won the Intercontinental championship and I remember they also did it when Kurt Angle jumped to Smackdown and won the World title in 06.

Nonetheless, I'm definitely watching Smackdown this week.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

rbhayek said:


> Because he is a face?


He beat someone who beat Sheamus clean twice & technically won 3 PPV matches in a row, and Sheamus beat Del Rio like 10000x last year :side:


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

John Cena and Ryback faces of RAW and Sheamus and Del Rio faces of Smackdown. This is the only way Vince would have had it. Orton seems likely to turn heel.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Punter said:


> Whoa there son.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Del Rio Is by no means ahead of sheamus. They just gave Del Rio they title to lose it right away to ziggler


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Now i can see that rumored WHC match at mania not being Sheamus vs Orton i think there match will just be a regular singles match now


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

Wait a second...when did the Del Rio match become a title match, and did he really win the fucking the belt?


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Del rio must be the most over pushed guy ever. In two years he has won the rumble, MiTB, and 3 world titles. Might as well induct him to the hall of fame and let him end takers streak while we're at it.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

maybe show suffered an injury and he had to drop the title?!
i mean if it was planned why not do it on a live show or at the RR?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

> Flo Rida is in the house.


The Nickelback of rap.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

ThePhenomenal-1 said:


> Del rio must be the most over pushed guy ever. In two years he has won the rumble, MiTB, and 3 world titles. Might as well induct him to the hall of fame and let him end takers streak while we're at it.


It's what they do to build new maineventers these days. It shows just how desperate they are, ugh.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

the fox said:


> maybe show suffered an injury and he had to drop the title?!
> i mean if it was planned why not do it on a live show or at the RR?


Its because Dolph is most likely gonna cash in soon. Cause it makes more sense to cash in on Del Rio who is face rather then big show who is heel.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Del Rio Is by no means ahead of sheamus. They just gave Del Rio they title to lose it right away to ziggler


That why I said "IN THEORY". He beat the guy that Sheamus couldn't beat and lost to CLEAN 3 times in a row. Not to mention, he beat him in a last man standing match. He did what Sheamus couldn't do. Theoretically, he's ahead of Sheamus.

In real life? Doubt it. I'm softening up to Del Rio as a face, and I'm sure alot of the fans are as well. It's just that I still think alot of casuals and kids prefer Sheamus's corny jokes to Del Rio still. 

I love Del Rio as a face though. I think they pulled the trigger at the right moment (Y)


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

pointoforder said:


> She can do that? WTF is she kissing everyone then for? She should be wrestling.


I'm assuming this is the move she hits:






Girl can wrestle. So of course we don't get to see her actually wrestle often.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Orton vs Del Rio at RR or Mania maybe???


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

WOW I AM STUNNED!


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Dragonballfan said:


> He beat someone who beat Sheamus clean twice & technically won 3 PPV matches in a row, and Sheamus beat Del Rio like 10000x last year :side:


Rock used to beat Big Show all the time and for the most part Big Show owned guys like Kane. Sheamus shouldn't win all his matches anyway.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

God Movement said:


> So he did what Sheamus, Cena and Henry couldn't do? Bullshit and not even believable for starters.


Why is it not believable? cause ADR isn't some muscle dummy?? why do you people on this site think that if you're some sort of muscular freak that it automatically means you can win any fight? ADR was a MMA fighter at one point, you know that right?

Technique and skill most times will trump size and strength my friend.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Mclovin it said:


> WOW I AM STUNNED!


I can't take you seriously when you have the GOAT in your avatar.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow. Shocking. 

I'm happy for Del Rio. Despite being stagnant for the past number of months and not being a fan of his babyface character, I am still a Del Rio fan and hope for his success, so this is great to see. 

If I were a Ziggler mark, I would be OVERJOYED right now, because this means Dolph is cashing in any week now. Which is the negative part of this.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Unbelievable. Sounds to me like this was WWE's way of making sure he gets over as a face. I'm thinking he drops the title at Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

They probably didn't have it live becuase they didn't know Del Rio was going to get crowd support and they needed time to edit in the fake cheers.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

> Big Show re-enters the ring and hits the WMD on a celebrating Alberto Del Rio. Dolph Ziggler comes out and cashes in, and pins Del Rio to win the world title.


PWInsider


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> PWInsider


Not falling for that lol


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lol it was worth a try to see how many Ziggles marks I could get with it. Ah well, it'll be happening very soon I think.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Maybe this is what we are looking at for Wrestlemania?

Ziggler(c) vs. ADR
-ADR retains at the RR, Ziggler cashes in. A Face ADR looking to get back what was stolen from him.

Sheamus vs. Orton
-Smackdown's #1 Name

Ryback vs. Big Show
-Monster vs. Monster


Ziggler, Orton and Ryback going over?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Del Rio will lose it at the Rumble to Dolph after getting KO'ed by Show.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

That Rock/Rhodes Scholars promo sounds epic. I absolutely have to watch that.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

JY57 is the shit. Don't hate.

How did Del Rio win the title on a count out?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Skyfall said:


> JY57 is the shit. Don't hate.
> 
> How did Del Rio win the title on a count out?


It was Last Man Standing


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Skyfall said:


> JY57 is the shit. Don't hate.
> 
> How did Del Rio win the title on a count out?


Last Man Standing match, first guy that can't answer a standing 10 count loses.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NOT AGAIN


damn it Del Rio.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

ok. cool, time for Ziggler to Shine!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This seems like a really interesting show. Rock/Rhodes/Sandow stuff and Show/Del Rio seem interesting.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

This is gonna be the first Smackdown I tune into in a while. Sounds like a solid show.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

any chance this show scores the high 2's??? Like a 2.7-2.9???


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Brye said:


> This seems like a really interesting show. Rock/Rhodes/Sandow stuff and Show/Del Rio seem interesting.


Yep, and the Punk/Heyman promo at Sunlife Stadium.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

killacamt said:


> any chance this show scores the high 2's??? Like a 2.7-2.9???


Come on brah. RAW struggles to get a 2.7 and you're talking about NXT getting a high 2. 

I can see it in the low 2s tho. 

They didn't promote Rock much but they did advertise him at the end of RAW so I'd expect viewership to be higher than usual and the world title switch might also attract a few extra viewers.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

> Show performed the WMD on Del Rio, but Del Rio got up at six. Show tagged him with another WMD, but Del Rio got up at eight.


some cena crazy booking right there!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

totally random booking decision. I honestly could not care less about it though.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

> * The Rock comes out for a promo. Flo Rida is in the house. The Rock is back on The Rock's show, SmackDown. Rock talks about his college football days. Damien Sandow and Cody Rhodes come out. They say they are going to be champions soon and The Rock doesn't deserve this time. Rock says Cody has a dead caterpillar on his lip and makes fun of his lisp. Sandow has a wager for The Rock. Sandow says if Rock can answer 3 questions, he can stay. If not he leaves. Rock says bring it. Question 1 - who was the 19th US president. Rock says Rutherford B Hayes, b---h. Cody asks what movie won Best Picture in 1993. Rock says Schindlers List & he's right again. Question 3 - Rock says now it's his turn to ask a question. What happens when you combine a geological aggregate of minerals with its lowest form. Sandow says that's easy - you get Rock Bottom. Rock grabs him and gives him a Rock Bottom! Cody gets in Rock's face and gets a spine buster and then a People's Elbow. Rock celebrates.


:rock4 

This sounds awesome. Especially the question/Rock Bottom part. The GOAT is on fire after the money promo on RAW and this, which would probably be comedy gold. Just hope they're not stupid to edit some ridiculous noises when reports are saying that entire building was going crazy. 

Interesting how they changed the belt on a night Rock is there in his hometown, strange move and Show should have lost on PPV, but whatever. Can't wait for the Rock/Sandow/Rhodes segment.



Cookie Monster said:


> Is Smackdown live once when Rock is on it?


If you mean if it happened in the past then yes, and IIRC it was on the first SD live ever a week before Summerslam 2001 when he had a segment with Shane and Booker. Then again in the first SD of 2002 when he had another match with Booker.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Let's see:

CM Punk cutting a promo in Sun Life Stadium wearing Rock's College Jersey? Check.

AJ wrestling again? Double Check.

Interaction between Rock and Sandow? Triple Check.

A seemingly good match between Show and ADR and something shocking happening? QUADRUPLE CHECK.

Count my ass in for watching Smackdown this Friday. This'll be first time I'm excited for an SD in a long, long, LONG time.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


>


Old school rivals :Rock






Dark match should have been THE Rematch.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I'm looking forward to SD! this week, for once..


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn dat ADR tanking WMD's like nothing! a new superman booked face is on the house Dx


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

okay the show sounds really interesting and enough for me to tune in and actually watch it that rock/sandow segment seems funny.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Holy Shit, this Smackdown sounds epic.

Del Rio may just work as a face.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Shocking! Hopefully Big Show loses his rematch at the Rumble, and gets put in Kane's position by putting over younger talent.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Show's Vince has great faith in Sandow and Cody to put them in the ring with a live mic with Rock. 

Oh, cookie puss being chanted. Will you look at dat.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Sounds like a surprisingly good show except for the usual Khali shit ofcourse but he's bearable when put in the ring with the likes of Cesaro and Ziggler and actually puts them over. Also great to see The Rock make an appearance on SD, they should hype the shit out of it.

No divas match also helps a show tremendously.



Headliner said:


> Unbelievable. Sounds to me like this was WWE's way of making sure he gets over as a face. I'm thinking he drops the title at Elimination Chamber.


No, this was a way to make sure Ziggler cashes in on a babyface soon. Del Rio is just in the right place at the right time, and the fact that this puts his face persona over a little bit more is just an added benefit.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Orton again with the shield!!!


:no:*


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

Bloody hell! Why did I look at the spoilers? Sounds like a good show. Can't wait to see the Rock/Sandow/Rhodes segment.


----------



## Mexxecutioner (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm really excited for this show. It's been a while...
Punk Promo at the beginning sounds good to me. A great heel move with the whole "wearing The Rocks football shirt" in Miami.

Rockys Promo with Rhodes and Sandows sounds like pure comedy gold. I cannot wait to see this segment. I think it is awesome that he is not just here for the main storyline but that he also interacts with other Superstars. Giving back in a big way. 
It was mentioned here earlier that the "Cookie Puss" chant broke out in the arena. If that's true it's really great. I love that kind of stuff because I can enjoy it without thinking too much about it. I am just enjoying the possibility of seeing The Rock back in action and I am not overanalyzing everything like 70 % on that board do. 

ADR winning the gold is ok with me. But I hope that Ziggler will soon be cashing in his Money in the bank case and make the Championship scene on Smackdown interesting again. We will see....


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

I know he won't win but it will be nice seeing Cesaro at the Royal Rumble match.

And good to see AJ Lee wrestling again. This is what they should have her do all the time: pure valet and wrestling.

Awesome Rock/Rhode Scholars segment and Punk/Heyman promo looks good.

Thank God that Big Loser is not champion anymore ( don't mind ADR since his turn). He will keep the belt warm for Sheamus or Orton most likely

EDIT: Holy Shit @ ADR getting up from TWO WMDs from the Big Show


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Damn, shit looks real good. Didn't see that title change coming. Del Rio has been tolerable as a face so I hope things turn out to be good for him now unlike his previous title reigns. And both Rocky's and Punk's promos sound solid. Will watch.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank Fuck both Rocks and Punks promo are at the start of the show.

No more filler bullshit.



The-Rock-Says said:


> Oh, cookie puss being chanted. Will you look at dat.


:rock4 unk2


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

WWE with entertaining programming???????? wow watching SD this week for the sandow an rock interaction and the end of big shows reign to a entertaining face in Sel Rio. Never thought Del Rio would be entertaining


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

I love how when a wrestler turns face they also seem to gain superhuman resiliency but when they go back to heel they lose it and have to cheat to win lol.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh yeah, and the crowd are behind Del Rio for this show, maybe his Face turn, no matter how forced will work. I still credit Ricardo, it's much easier to like him and by default the guy who's got his back.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Putting aside the title change. This does look like a really good smackdown. Rock/Punk/Rhode Scholars segment, Cesaro vs Orton, Shield attacking Orton, Last man standing match.


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

yes Del Rio won the world title finally, a great wrestler holding the the title on Smackdown now!
For first time since Wrestlemania Smackdown has a world champ that is awesome, I can't belive Del Rio won the world title Yes!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

added more detailed spoilers in front page.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

If anyone watches boxing you'll know that Mexicans are hard to knock out hence the reason why Del Rio got up after the WMD! 8*D

But it might be the tequila in his system too. :jay2


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Having seen the results for both shows, Smackdown looks ridiculously superior to RAW this week. Cool.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Heavenly Invader said:


> If anyone watches boxing you'll know that Mexicans are hard to knock out hence the reason why Del Rio got up after the WMD! 8*D
> 
> But it might be the tequila in his system too. :jay2


make that TWO WMDs. Got to be a record or something. He completely buried Big Show's finishing move.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Looks like a pretty decent Smackdown. I'm looking forward to see the segment between Rhodes Scholares and The Rock and the main-event.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Haven't seen SD!¨in months other than an odd segment here and there. This episode seems somewhat intriguing, should be fun. DVR ready.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Del Rio wins title? Even though I don't really care for him, I might just watch this whole episode.

- Rock/Rhodes Scholars
- Orton/Cesaro (for however long it lasts)
- LMS main event

Will be my first Smackdown in 8 months!


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

Looking forward to smackdown!!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

SD looks decent this week! Will be watching for the first time in 18 months


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow, I just went to .com and saw the WHC spoiler. An unnannounced match, so it may be smart to give this spoiler PLUS the appearance of The Rock. WWE also spoiled the WHC title switch with Angle and Khali when they won it on SmackDown. 

But: YES, YES, YES! ADR IS A 3x WHC! I have been a fan of ADR since his WWE debut, this is tremendous. Destiny prevails.


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

I LOVE the sound of this show, I love the fact Cody Rhodes and Damien Sandow got to have a inring segment with The Rock, The Big Show finally losing the title, I'm actually liking face Del Rio, AJ actually wrestling, I seriously think WWE missed a trick not having this show live, I think it would've had more impact Del Rio winning the title on a live show..
I really hope this means Ziggler is cashing in soon, a Face Del Rio/Heel Ziggler feud I'd love to watch.. =)


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

VIVA DEL RIO.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

the fox said:


> some cena crazy booking right there!


Del Rio survived two WMD's? Davey Richards thinks that's excessive.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Heavenly Invader said:


> If anyone watches boxing you'll know that Mexicans are hard to knock out hence the reason why Del Rio got up after the WMD! 8*D
> 
> But it might be the tequila in his system too. :jay2












Del Rio evolves into Marquez :troll


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Looks to be a really good SMACKDOWN actually. Looking forward to Punk's promo, Rock's appearance, the LMS World Title Match and The Sheild's attack on Orton. Hopefully they can keep up the momentum for the blue show...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

In all honesty, I am much happier with del Rio as champion than Big Show. 

No idea why this wasn't live though when The Rock was on the show AND the shows main title changed hands.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Del Rio is a much better babyface than a heel. He should be, he's played babyface for years in Mexico.

But the crowd are somewhat behind him.

Does SD ep get posted on youtube a day before it hits TV?

I've seen that happen before.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Does SD ep get posted on youtube a day before it hits TV?
> 
> I've seen that happen before.


Yes. Australians usually post the show online first because it airs for them before the U.S.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

JY57 said:


> make that TWO WMDs. Got to be a record or something. He completely buried Big Show's finishing move.


I wouldn't say so. It's a LMS match, who wins with just their finisher? They've pretty much always pulled out a big spot for the end of those matches, because in kayfabe keeping someone down for a 10 count is a lot different to a 3 count. It would show that they're not actually knocked unconscious, I guess, but with the suspension of disbelief involved in wrestling, I'm sure that won't be the end of the move.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Del Rio beat Show? Seriously? Ziggler cash in better be coming soon.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sounds like a kick-ass Smackdown. Was hoping for a Sandow/Rock showdown somewhere down the road and we got it. :mark: Having Cody there as well is just icing on the cake. World title match also sounds intriguing. Was definitely not expecting a title change, but I've liked Del Rio as a face so far, so I'll give it a chance. Rest of the show sounds alright.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> In all honesty, I am much happier with del Rio as champion than Big Show.
> 
> No idea why this wasn't live though when The Rock was on the show AND the shows main title changed hands.


I'd imagine the answer is as simple as WWE didn't have a plan until very late on. I mean this ADR thing has come by quickly and Rock has only recently returned. Could be that simple really. I actually haven't been watching lately but this sounds like a must see show (looks well booked enough), which I'm happy to say for Smackdown.

Also, in 2012 a lot of WWE's live Smackdown's flopped because their advertising was no good. Now they're going the 'That's gonna put some butts in the seats' route i.e. spoiling a major event (ADR winning the world title) hoping that it actually draws in viewers. Also, The Rock being on Smackdown, advertising it for longer could also result in more viewers. So overall it's probably better for SD to be on Friday this week imo.

I just hope they don't dub the crowd because Miami crowds have done us proud recently.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

I assume the delrio win means that Zigglers cashing in after the show delrio rematch or royal rumble at the latest


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Oscirus said:


> I assume the delrio win means that Zigglers cashing in after the show delrio rematch or royal rumble at the latest


He'll definitely cash in soon, though with Ziggler in the Royal Rumble (apparently to stop Cena winning) they'll have to address that. But yeah, safe to assume Ziggler as World Heavyweight Champion is incoming...


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey guys, look what I found:






Whoops, forgot the best part. Ahem....you're welcome!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Cody Rhodes and Dean Ambrose :lmao


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> Cody Rhodes and *Dean Ambrose* :lmao


I know what a fool he is... Crowd sounds HOT though


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Cody Rhodes and Dean Ambrose!?!?! da fuck best botch ever xD


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

I should have made a separate thread, just for the lolz of confusing Sandow and Ambrose


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

For those who can't wait, I managed to find a vid of the Rock/RS segment. Awesome vid if you can get past the shoddy camera work and the guy marking out.






EDIT: DAMMIT BEAT ME TO IT.

HILARIOUS Segment. Even the security was laughing his ass off.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

^ Tough break dude. btw, I remember reading a spoiler saying Cody seemed nervous talking to The Rock. I watched this segment, thought he was just fine. Every bit as good as Sandow and I was quite happy to see neither looked out of their depth with Rock imo.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> ^ Tough break dude. btw, I remember reading a spoiler saying Cody seemed nervous talking to The Rock. I watched this segment, thought he was just fine. Every bit as good as Sandow and I was quite happy to see neither looked out of their depth with Rock imo.


Agreed, they both held their own and I'm sure Rock will put in a positive word for both of them, especially Sandow.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Shazayum said:


> Agreed, they both held their own and I'm sure Rock will put in a positive word for both of them, especially Sandow.


I think a lot of people forget that Sandow is a veteran of the business. He has been around a while waiting for a true opportunity. He's showing that he's damn good so he's definitely a student of the game. He's actually been in wrestling longer than Cody. Rhodes just got chucked in the deep end early due to his name. I was glad to see both of them looked good. Well, up until the Rock Bottom


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I love how Rock was playing along with the WHAT chants!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh god, Sandow's the GOAT. Great segment, fantastic as expected from Rock & Sandow, good work from Cody too, he's been a bit off on the mic lately, nice to see him looking decent again.

Rock: Like the t-shirt says, Just Bring It!

Sandow: Congratulations Rock you can read.

:lmao


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

^Well tbf he looked every bit as good as Sandow in that segment on the mic I reckon. I haven't watched lately so can't really judge their recent promos but that one looked great by all involved. WWE did well here. Rock didn't bury them at all, Sandow got to show off his gimmick and Cody got to show off his mic skills too without looking like he's just there. That mustache thing seems to be helping him too. He's more noticeable now.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Oh god, Sandow's the GOAT. Great segment, fantastic as expected from Rock & Sandow, good work from Cody too, he's been a bit off on the mic lately, nice to see him looking decent again.
> 
> Rock: Like the t-shirt says, Just Bring It!
> 
> ...


:lmao Now THAT'S what you call maximizing your minutes! Cannot wait for this to air.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

great segment!
i love how the rock actually bring the best in everyone he work with and doesn't just bury them -like someone we know- he actually helped both of these guys shine there
cody actually sound better than lately and Sandow well... this guy is gold and i hope we see him in a mini feud with the rock (like the one rock had with shane helms( The Hurricane) in 2003)imagine what this could do to his career!!


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

Sandow and Rock together reminds me of the old Angle-Rock promos.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Hey guys, look what I found:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome moment.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Ha if you weren't looking at the video for a second you'd think Austin was in the ring at the beginning


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Punk's promo.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

_"dead caterpillar on your lip" _:lmao :lmao

Rock is priceless, man.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Punk promo was great and adds a small touch to the feud.

Rock/Rhode Scholars was gold! Rock was much much better in that than he was on Raw with Punk imo, which mainly comes down to the material, but still. Rhodes was okay himself, but the Rock/Sandow bits were every bit as awesome as I was hoping for them to be. They played off each other so well and Sandow was keeping up with Rock excellently. Can't wait to watch the better quality version of the segment on Friday. It really makes me hope that somehow, someway, even with all the top talents like Punk, Cena (again), Lesnar, Taker, and even Ryback, Bryan, Sheamus, and Orton that Rock could/will probably face in his current tenure in WWE, I really hope and pray they fit a Rock/Sandow program somewhere in there. There is so much awesomeness that can come from that feud. Rock could really go old-school Rock on Sandow for a whole feud duration, which I can't see for a lot of the guys I listed above.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Again, saw the promo, don't see how Sandow was any better than Rhodes but whatevs.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Just because you can't see it doesn't mean it's not true. Of course Sandow was better than Rhodes, why do you think he was entrusted to do all the talking? He's 100x more charismatic than Cody and has better delivery.

Anyways, great segment, will be even better on SmackDown when it's not recorded on a phone.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Lol, that segment looks gold.

Cody and Sandow are the future of the WWE. They need give these two more promo time, their mic skills are their strength.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Just because you can't see it doesn't mean it's not true. Of course Sandow was better than Rhodes, why do you think he was entrusted to do all the talking? He's 100x more charismatic than Cody and has better delivery.
> 
> Anyways, great segment, will be even better on SmackDown when it's not recorded on a phone.


Well I saw Cody doing a fair bit of talking himself. Plus, on something so opinionated, I could switch it around and say 'just because you believe something, doesn't make it true'. It's all swings and roundabouts tbh.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You could say that, but I could also say WWE officials CLEARLY believe that Sandow is better than Cody on the mic, and the evidence supports that they do, so really, that's what matters, is that they believe it, because whatever they believe is what's gonna translate to tv time.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Punk's promo.


Beautiful heel promo from Punk. How anyone can say the man is terrible is beyond me ...well not really their opinions just won't matter to me, but this feud is just off to a excellent start. And The Rock was great as always. Love when he does segments like that one


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You could say that, but I could also say WWE officials CLEARLY believe that Sandow is better than Cody on the mic, and the evidence supports that they do, so really, that's what matters, is that they believe it, because whatever they believe is what's gonna translate to tv time.


Well I wouldn't say WWE believes that, only because if they did, Cody wouldn't get any mic time at all. But he does. I do think Sandow getting more mic time is attributable to the fact he has the stronger character therefore he'll have the better material to work with, while in the ring Rhodes generally gets more time because his moveset allows more inventive and exciting finishes (though again, this is my opinion only). I do agree on the delivery part though. At times, Cody can be inconsistent while Sandow's delivery is always very good. Personally, I think it's due to Rhodes attempting to individualise his mic work and sometimes it just doesn't come off, while Sandow knows the mic delivery because of his character, something Cody doesn't have at the minute.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

i don't know why but i think this promo with Cody and Sandow more fun than last Raw with Punk!
Just so funny and entertain when u watching that,Old-school Rock style!


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Ha if you weren't looking at the video for a second you'd think Austin was in the ring at the beginning


He you too? I also thought it was him xD


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Awesome segment with Sandow and Rhodes, both held their own, I'm hoping Rock makes a habit iver the next couple of weeks of doing bits and bobs with some of the up and coming talent.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Just because you can't see it doesn't mean it's not true. Of course Sandow was better than Rhodes, why do you think he was entrusted to do all the talking? He's 100x more charismatic than Cody and has better delivery.
> 
> Anyways, great segment, will be even better on SmackDown when it's not recorded on a phone.


Cody talked well imo, much much much better than the trash he's been doing lately.

Obviously he isn't going to match up to the GOAT.... and The Rock, that goes without saying.

It's also nice to somebody finally make fun of Cody's lisp, how a heel can get off without any lisp jokes at all for about 5 years is crazy, Swagger was getting them on a weekly basis.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Rhodes' lisp isn't as pronounced as Thwaggers.


----------



## Sam Knight (Oct 22, 2012)

Many IWC marks are saying that Rock's segment with Cody Rhodes and Damien Sandow was unentertaining and lame because Rock just keeps cracking corny jokes and isn't serious.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam Knight said:


> Many IWC marks are saying that Rock's segment with Cody Rhodes and Damien Sandow was unentertaining and lame because Rock just keeps cracking corny jokes and isn't serious.


Who's saying this? Everybody seems to be praising it.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

How can EVERYBODY be praising it if not everyone has even seen it? heh


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Sam Knight said:


> Many IWC marks are saying that Rock's segment with Cody Rhodes and Damien Sandow was unentertaining and lame because Rock just keeps cracking corny jokes and isn't serious.


isn't serious?
the whole idea of the rock character since 98 is him not being a so serious heel or face


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Hey guys, look what I found:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao

That....was fucking great. Sandow is going to be a star, Cody too, but Sandow just has IT and that's plain as day to see. I like that they're using Rock to give as much guys the rub as they possibly can. Brilliant segment and I actually can't wait for SD to see it properly now. Still :lmao lol. Good stuff.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Dat missile dropkick on Main Event... :cena4


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Hey guys, look what I found:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really wanted to watch the full thing but couldn't. Kudos to the guy for filming it but he needs to shut the fuck up.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Anyone know what time Smackdown is usually uploaded to desirulez? I know it gets uploaded like a day before it airs in US but i mean UK time, would it usually be uploaded tonight befoe 5am for example

Edit- Nevermind just seen it airs at 3.30pm in Australia and its 10.30am there now so it won't be up before 5 am uk time but probaly soon after.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

That Rock/Sandow/Cody promo was GOLD.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn I kinda hate that I read spoilers, this SD gonna be watchable! I can't wait for it. I'm even gonna prepare some snacks for it.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Finished airing in Australia, Rock was probably better in that segment, than against Punk.

Felt good when Del Rio won.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

WWE Jaiden DBZ said:


> Finished airing in Australia, Rock was probably better in that segment, than against Punk.
> 
> Felt good when Del Rio won.


Essentially just proves SD is the 'must watch' show this week really. Can't imagine ADR having any more than a transitional reign but it's good to mix things up. Beats the hell out of pure predictability.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Here's the Rock/Sandow/Rhodes segment from Smackdown (WWE quality). I think the video's a bit out of sync... but meh, may just be me and my OCD.

Watching it right now.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

^You're right, the vid is slightly out of sync. Good job by all though in the vid.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, at least it's not just me.

My thoughts are the same as before. All men did a great job. Rhodes did great. Sandow did amazingly, and Rock was amazing and in top form with a much better promo/much better material than what he had on Raw.

"Congratulations Rock, you can read."


"The 19th president of the United States.."
"Yes after 18, before 20."
"The Rock knows numbers, shut your mouth!"

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Gonna have to watch this again on TV.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Fucking gold segment. Hearing Rock naturally going on heels again with Lilian ringside, on SmackDown - Classic. Loved the question part and Lilian reference. Some of the editing in the TV version is horrible, they cut some parts unnecessarily and added their SD noise at times. But this is not the full SD version so the original should be better. The GOAT is on fire, Sandow and Rhodes did their part very well. Awesome segment.


----------



## Sam Knight (Oct 22, 2012)

I am so heartbroken that the Rock didn't sing his Smackdown hotel song.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Hometown crowd "WHAT"ing The Rock.


:austin Bow down.


----------



## Sam Knight (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes what chants at the Rock for the first time in the history of WWE............And the Rock played to the what chants.
Rock-You interrupt the Rock
Crowd-WHAT!
Rock-On Rock's show
Crowd-WHAT!
Rock-In Rock's hometown
Crowd-WHAT
Rock-Smackdown
Crowd-What!
Rock-Dead caterpillar on your lips
Crowd-What!hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> Fucking gold segment. Hearing Rock naturally going on heels again with Lilian ringside, on SmackDown - Classic. Loved the question part and Lilian reference. Some of the editing in the TV version is horrible, they cut some parts unnecessarily and added their SD noise at times. But this is not the full SD version so the original should be better. The GOAT is on fire, Sandow and Rhodes did their part very well. Awesome segment.


Oh no, did they edit out the douchebag chants? DAMMIT.

EDIT: Just watched the TV version, I think the editing hurt the segment.


----------



## Sam Knight (Oct 22, 2012)

Damn!!!Why did they edit the douchebag chants?And right after douchebag chants,Sandow turned towards the crowd and said in his typical tone "You should be ashamed of yourself" and the whole arena exploded with laughter.Seems like they edited this also.Screw this PG WWE!!!


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Why no SmackDown hotel? :'( Whens the next SmackDown that the Rock will be on?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

That Sandow/Rock interaction was GOLD.

You can add Rhodes too for the picture perfect Rock Bottom.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

the editing did hurt the segment because of the PG shit!
this is why i was hoping for a live smackdowns whenever the Rock is there


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

I thought they were booing at first, then realised they were doing the "U" lol


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

-Extra- said:


> Why no SmackDown hotel? :'( Whens the next SmackDown that the Rock will be on?


the go home show for Royal Rumble.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

That is not the first time the Rock has been "what"ed. He deals with it perfectly, the same way Austin does.

Great segment, very entertaining. The craigslist bit had me rolling.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

That Del Rio vs. Big Show LMS match was probably better than all their matches from last year put together :lmao


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

Smackdown 1/11/2013

I reviewed the show here with pics/gifs/quotes:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/01/wwe-friday.html

Overall thoughts: It's a one match show. Don't miss the main but skip the rest, yes, even The Rock's segment(unless you like his usual schtick). ADR/Show was pretty awesome and was really smart from a storytelling point of view and is well worth looking at.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Shelter (Oct 16, 2012)

>


Big E. is getting weirder and weirder.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Best SmackDown in a long time. For those wondering, Rock's segment was at the start of hour two - so was edited in despite being taped first.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Good SmackDown. Big Show vs Del Rio was more then decent


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Only just watched that clip of the Rock/Rhodes Scholars segment, and....that guy behind the camera. Fucking hell. I was in tears.

Awesome segment though, will be catching Smackdown later on.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

HEY BIG SHOW... BIG SHOW



Destiny fulfilled. Viva Del Rio!

The Rock segment was gold and should be an indication of how highly they regard Rhodes Scholars. Whatever Big E was doing was very unnerving. Weird.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

The RAWK and Sandow killed that shit. 

Absolutely wrecked that segment apart.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Best Smackdown since Edge's return. Awesome. It's nice to see that they are protecting Cesaro because losing by DQ is fine, doesn't damage his credibility.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

cm punk did two segments?
none of the spoilers talked about the second one!
the second one with Heyman was gold!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Really enjoyed Smackdown this week.

The Rock segment was fun, CM Punks two segments were great too. I enjoyed the Cesaro/Orton match, even more since Cesaro didn't lose clean and the main event was actually pretty great, again, even more since Show lost the title and I'm enjoying the face Del Rio. I look forward to seeing how his reign turns out.


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

Overall it was an enjoyable (and at times very engaging) SmackDown for the most part for me, which makes a nice change from the usual pedestrian broadcast we get. CM Punk’s promos, the main event and The Rock and Rhodes Scholars segment were the highlights of the show personally. Above average SmackDown for sure, but unfortunately I can’t help shake that feeling that next week will all be back to normal.

Full recap on my blog.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I might enjoy a Del Rio title reign. Wow that feels weird to say


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

He's an ok babyface. I think RR helps him a lot


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

was The Rock on at the very start? I forgot about it and started recording 7 mins into it when Del Rio was leaving the ring with Big show in it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm liking Del Rio as a face and I'm cool with him getting the belt. Match was really good, imo.

And bigdave, Rock was middle of show. Booker/Show segment started.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Del Rio getting those chants.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Really enjoyed The Rock/Sandow/Rhodes promo, really entertaining. Glad that it is the RTWM because both shows seem to be picking up pace.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Entertaining stuff from The Rock and The Rhodes Scholars.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow I'm definitely watching this, it'll be my first time watching a non-live Smackdown since Christian was champ. Everything looks good bar the Sheamus match which I definitely use as a break, now only if WWE was motivated when The Rock is not there.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Best Smackdown I have seen in ages, shame that the WWE ruin the title matches by releasing the outcome. Was really good last man standing match, PPV quality.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

First time I bothered to watch the show in a while and I'm glad I did. The Rock's segment with The Rhodes Scholars was just awesome, some many little moments in that segment that I was laughing at. Great work from all three of them. Great rub for both of them to have a segment with The Rock. The Last Man Standing main event for the World Title was decent as well, Del Rio winning was a feel good moment but he stills looks odd as a face, and him celebrating in the crowd with the fans just looked really odd, lol.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

That was a great episode of Smackdown. Why can't the show be like that every week?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Better than usual show, nice to have no recaps of RAW. Rock/Rhodes Scholars made my day, hilarious stuff. Good LMS match too, interested to see how Del Rio turns out as face. It's early days but it could turn out really good.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Just seen Rocks stuff. Good promo all round, gave the younger talent to get some of that spotlight they crave for so hard.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Was that dubbed over?

Wow, they're really making it obvious about trying to make ADR the top Hispanic face.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"There's no viper hero!" 

lol! What?!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

ADR has an awful dropkick but I can def. buy into him as a babyface.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I like Cesaro, but this evil foreigner thing is old hat. Wish they had something a bit more dynamic for him.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Cesaro is one of the best things in the WWE right now. That is what true power is too.. damn.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know I haven't watched Smackdown in years, but it is nice to listen to a WWE commentary team that doesn't include Michael Cole and/or Jerry Lawler.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Heath Slater GOATing


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

TripleG said:


> You know I haven't watched Smackdown in years, but it is nice to listen to a WWE commentary team that doesn't include Michael Cole and/or Jerry Lawler.


Seriously... can we change the teams and have the good commentary on Raw and put the over the hill schmucks on Smackdown? Can't stand Cole and Lawler... has to be the worst commentary team of all time.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Laid the Smackdown on the Orange Bowl!" 

LOL Heyman.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Heyman GOATing also, even more so


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So it is bad to mock the Latino people? 

Del Rio, am I supposed to forget the "Show me your papers" bit from last year?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What did ref pickup during the aj natalaya match.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm starting to like this Big E Langston guy


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Big E's finisher is like the worst thing ever. Is it just me or does he look like he's giving himself an inverted DDT? 

AJ was sick hot in that match though, lol.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Big E smiled oh my god! he finally showed more emotion then then Kristen Stewart


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

AJ biting Nattie and Big E licking his fingers...I am loving this. Lawd


----------



## RenoDazoto (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm kind of surprised Ajs shirt popping up like that didn't get edited out.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Still haven't seen AJ have a good or even half-good match. 

Big E licking his own fingers was weird


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

RenoDazoto said:


> I'm kind of surprised Ajs shirt popping up like that didn't get edited out.


Would have been kind of hard to do that wouldn't it?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Rock & Sock Connection = Awesome. 

That music played over the clips....yikes.


----------



## RenoDazoto (Apr 2, 2012)

Priceless Blaze said:


> Would have been kind of hard to do that wouldn't it?


I wasn't paying 100% attention, but couldn't they cut out the close up and go to another camera instead since it isn't live?

Not complaining though. heh


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Hornswoggle sold the Big Ending better than Cena.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

FUCK Nvm


Didn't realize it now started in US.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are they seriously chanting Cookiepuss? 

Didn't think that would catch on, lol.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like they are showing rock's segment out of taping order.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

They really need to start making Cookiepuss T-shirts. I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Sandow and The Rock :mark: and who would buy an ice-cream with PUSS in its name? :jaydamn


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

STOP CHANTING WHAT, YOU MOTHERFUCKERS!!!

I could listen to Sandow & Rock going back and forth forever though. This is hilarious.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rock burying the stache lol


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> and who would buy an ice-cream with PUSS in its name? :jaydamn


Real men who clang and bang in the gym, that's who. :Rock2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I like these three interacting... surprisingly great.

Also... random note. Blue ropes... this needs blue ropes. White looks terrible.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I actually guessed that one right. bama


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah....this is awesome.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

RHODES VS ROCK AT WM BOOK IT VINCE :mark:


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

That was great!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay... that was a great segment. Sure, they got Rock Bottomed and People's Elbowed... but they hung with the rock on the mic better than expected and Cody actually rushed the rock instead of taking the coward's way out. Makes them look stronger than many in the back because of that to me.

Damn... this is the kind of segment I miss. Just so entertaining!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Arrive. Whip some candy asses. Leave.
:rock4


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

RenoDazoto said:


> I'm kind of surprised Ajs shirt popping up like that didn't get edited out.


Just saw this on Twitter. I didn't know what you were talking about. I completely missed it. Admittedly, I was only half paying attention to that match.










Also, this show has been awesome. Last time I watched Smackdown, the live Tuesday Smackdown, I really enjoyed it too. Maybe I should start watching Smackdown more often & ignore RAW instead!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow, Sandow practically waltzed into that one, lol.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

We know The Rock took Lillian to the Smackdown Hotel that night.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I didn't find dat believable at all u guyzzz, Sandow is clearly 2 or 3 inches taller than The Rock, The Rock looked like a teenager next to him 8*D unk2


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That was a really fun segment. They need someone who's able to bring out that kind of excitement from the crowd again.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Smackdown>Raw


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

The People's Champ came, he saw, he conquered....simply ELECTRIFYING.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Okay... that was a great segment. Sure, they got Rock Bottomed and People's Elbowed... but they hung with the rock on the mic better than expected and Cody actually rushed the rock instead of taking the coward's way out. Makes them look stronger than many in the back because of that to me.
> 
> Damn... this is the kind of segment I miss. Just so entertaining!



Agree. That segment had me laughing from all three men. If this doesn't make WWE think Rhodes deserves to be in the main event....then I give up on WWE every making him a main event.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Agree. That segment had me laughing from all three men. If this doesn't make WWE think Rhodes deserves to be in the main event....then I give up on WWE every making him a main event.


Yeah, I was really impressed with Cody Rhodes in that segment. Dude's a future main eventer for sure.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LOL at the Buff Bagwell joke.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh Heath.

They should have Al Snow or Gillberg come back as their secret weapon trainer.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that was pathetic.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Bryan on fire in Miami again...I love it.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

if they are planning for the rock to wrestle on tv before or after the rumble i hope he can face one of those guys esp cody


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

That ad just said 'Wicked Tuna' was TV-14, so a show about fishing has an edgier rating than a wrestling show? :vince


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Alberto Del Rio


From cartonish boring heel to most likeable babyface in just a matter of weeks!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Holy shit, I just realized that ADR looks like Mitt Romney.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wonder how loud the real pop was when Alberto won


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So you need to win this match by keeping him off his feet for 10 seconds. 

So you attack his shoulder? Wouldn't be my first choice, but hey.

EDIT: OK Sleeperhold. That makes a bit more sense.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Del Rio delivers those kicks perfectly


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That was a good match. After half-assing Del Rio's face turn at the beginning it looks like they've got their shit together now as they did a fantastic job getting everyone behind Alberto during that match. He's going to fit the face turn like a glove.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

that was a PPV match right there. Good they put it on Smackdown, it could do with matches like that.

Very nice victory for ADR and he much more likeable right now.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

Can't believe I'm saying this about Alberto Del Rio, not gonna lie, I marked.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I always knew Del Rio would be a better face than heel. Seeing him in interviews, the guy is just nice humble guy and he was a big face in Mexico. A much better choice for top face than Sheamus. Plus Del Rio has Ricardo, so that is another plus.


----------



## starscreamlive (Dec 26, 2012)

Didn't like the finish, last man standing rules or not. Championships need to be determined by a pinfall in the ring, not under an announce table. We all know that Del Rio was a transitional champion, but the fluke ending makes it even more obvious.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Good match. I feel like they rushed the title win, but hey. That's the world we live in now. 

I haven't watched Smackdown in a LONG ass time. I watched tonight for The Rock, and it was an overall solid show. Can't say I'll be habitually watching on Friday nights again, but it wasn't bad.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

***1/2 for Del Rio/Show, imo.

Loved the spot after the KO Punch where Del Rio rolled out of the ring and managed to just get his feet up before dropping. Ending was fine with me, 3 pretty nice looking shots with the steps.

And Del Rio will get over thanks to Ricardo, at the very least.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Very enjoyable show. 

For once....


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Great match and I LOVED the ending.

I'm a big fan of Del Rio.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

In before people that don't like Del Rio start complaining about a Del Rio circle jerk and claim he's 'overrated' by the 'IWC' when in reality he's probably just getting better.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> *I watched tonight for The Rock*, and it was an overall solid show.


The main reason I watched tonight, and for Del Rio's title win. Otherwise, I would've just found some clips to watch.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

It was the first Smackdown I looked forward to in a LONG time, and I enjoyed the show. Cesaro/Orton put on a good match for less than 10 minutes and should put on an even better match at Main Event this Wednesday. 

The Rock was great. Great stuff in general. His interaction with Sandow and Rhodes was awesome. "Sweet tap-dancing Jesus, what is that on your face!?" 

Alberto Del Rio vs. Big Show was a good TV main event. Good week for TV title matches for WWE, with the good TLC match with Punk/Ryback on Raw and a good LMS match with ADR/Show. The crowd looked legit pumped for his win. I'm sold on Alberto Del Rio as a face and hopefully they give him a decent run as champion to build up momentum as a babyface.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpCtfEhFRpg&feature=player_embedded

backstage fallout: ADR/RR, Eve, & PTP


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

I finally got my Rock/Sandow promo! Rhodes was just a bonus. Hilarious stuff haha.

Great main event and I don't mind the title change. Keeps things a little unpredictable and fresh. I'm a Del Rio fan myself, so that also doesn't bother me.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I forgot about the title match results until i saw the "later tonight" thing, since i tuned in halfway. I really enjoyed the Rock/Rhodescholars segment, Rocky telling jillian to put away the pepper spray was pretty funny. Main Event was pretty entertaining, i thought it made both people look pretty good. ADR coming back from that beat would make Cena proud, and it took a lot to get Show down.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Brye said:


> In before people that don't like Del Rio start complaining about a Del Rio circle jerk and claim he's 'overrated' by the 'IWC' when in reality he's probably just getting better.


This. As a heel he I hated him but the last few weeks he has been really good and suits being a face.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

Avon Barksdale said:


> Can't believe I'm saying this about Alberto Del Rio, not gonna lie, I marked.


Me too. And that match was excellent.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpCtfEhFRpg&feature=player_embedded
> 
> backstage fallout: ADR/RR, Eve, & PTP


Prime Time Players :lmao

This is gold, WWE need to show segments like these on TV.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Just now caught my Smackdown. Rock/Rhodes Scholars promo was hilarious. Rock was funny as hell, Rhodes is just dying to be made fun of with that fur on his lip and Sandow's reactions to Rock was killer. Punk's promo was pretty good too.

As a hater of ADR in the past, I gotta admit I actually liked him tonight. Never would have thought a face turn was what he really needed, but guess so. Great match with Show.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Avon Barksdale said:


> Can't believe I'm saying this about Alberto Del Rio, not gonna lie, I marked.


I've never been a adr fan, but by the ned of the match, if i hadn't known the result i'd have been pulling for him.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

next two guy should have segment with rock is Daniel Bryan and Ziggler..


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

First time in probably years that I'm watching a full SmackDown. Around the time they made it a terrible, bland show with the same concept every week 3-4 years ago. Rock/Sandow/Rhodes was an awesome segment, especially the Lilian/Schindler's List part on Rhodes. Weird to see Rock and Lilian on the same show on SD, never thought I would see it again. Miami's ovation for Rock was incredible, Rock said on Twitter that it was one of the loudest in his career, wish it was a live show. They edited some parts in the segment unnecessarily. The Heyman/Punk skits were good and I liked that they're investing it in terms of fresh segments and locations.

Big Show/Del Rio was a great match, Big Show deserves huge credit for his performance here which got Del Rio the biggest reaction of his career. And Del Rio played the babyface in peril much better than his heel character. I would have done the title change at Royal Rumble but whatever, or Show going over to win back the belt for his match with Ryback at WM. Great run and string of matches for Show, working very hard, putting over and bumping for his opponents, he will do the same for Ryback. Great and more importantly eventful SmackDown, best in years.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Agreed. I thought the match started off very slow but then it picked up and it was building up drama. I did appreciate the set ups of the spots and how much Del Rio kept fighting and fighting. This match did make him look strong. Really liked the finished with Del Rio pushing the announce table onto Big Show too. Much more clever than Cena putting duct tape onto Batista's hands on a pole. Lol...I wonder how long ADR will keep this World Title and hope it doesn't flop. The reaction to him winning was nice to see too. Oh yeah, The Rock did have a hilarious segment with Team Rhodes Scholars as well.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Rock/Sandow/Rhodes was absolute gold, had a massive grin on my face the whole segment.

They all have good chemistry and I really like Sandow, he has a bright future.


----------



## ZeDude (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice show. But what was that hand sign The Rock was using during his entrance and at the end of the segment. The crowd seemed to boo it at the end.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Pretty much agreeing with everyone else here, but I thought it was a really good show. Much better than any recent Raw and I usually hate Smackdown. 

Rock segment with Rhodes/Sandow was gold. Sandow played his part perfectly and Rock was his usual GOAT-self. 

Punk promo's at the SunLife Stadium were great and so was the title match. Thought Show as awesome in getting over Del Rio as a babyace.

Highlight of the show was undoubtedly Khali's selling of the fame-asser though. :Rock


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

Why the hell must the insist on editing in the god-awful fake crowd reactions on Smackdown?

They sound atrocious and I cant help but notice them every time I watch the show. They're so bad that they actually take away from the show for me. 

Not that they are the biggest problem SD has, but this just seems like an easy fix. Preferably, get rid of them all together but if we must have them, at least use some that sound realistic.


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

Sandow, unlike somebody else on last Raw, didn't look like shit while standing next to The Great One. This man just keeps impressing me.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Amazing SD.

The GOAT with Rhodes Scholars was a tremendous segment, and of course ADR becoming 3x World Champ made the show unforgettable.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

ZeDude said:


> Nice show. But what was that hand sign The Rock was using during his entrance and at the end of the segment. The crowd seemed to boo it at the end.



They were saying "UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU" not boo for anyone who is confused by that.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_67830.shtml



> - Friday's WWE Smackdown episode scored 84,846 in social media activity, up 39 percent from last week. It was the highest social score in 14 weeks dating back to September.
> 
> The Rock's return and a major World Title change helped Smackdown rank #4 on cable TV on Friday night, trailing two NBA games on ESPN and "Spongebob" on Nickelodeon. [ Data Source: Trenddr.TV ]


:Rock


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Everyone tuning in to see Punk and Heyman's visit to Sun Life Stadium unk2


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Decent show.

Best part was when AJ's top came up.... I have to be honest.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> That is not the first time the Rock has been "what"ed. He deals with it perfectly, the same way Austin does.
> 
> Great segment, very entertaining. The craigslist bit had me rolling.


Yeah, Craigslist line was amazing. Rock's best promo since he's been back, he was amazing.

Overall a very good show, though.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Fortitude said:


> Best part was when AJ's top came up.... I have to be honest.












edit: double post, gah meant to edit.


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

Del rio match was great.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

What exactly did Booker T say during his opening promo that caused WWE to dub over it with Smackdown music and one of the most obvious pre-recorded voice overs ever.

And during The Rock segment, seemed like small bits got cut off


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

Awesome show altogether. I think that was some of the Rocks best work since he returned, pure gold. And credit to Sandow & Rhodes, they didn't look out of place with the GOAT and held their own on the mic. I loved the "I'M AN ADULT!" from Rhodes. Punks stuff was good, keep the momentum going for the rumble. The show/Del Rio match was great, loved the ending and the crowd seemed to be getting behind Del Rio. The AJ shirt lifting was nice and Big E... Well.. He's just plain weird. I like it.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

"you look like you spend 20 hours a day on Craigslist!" :lmao

The craigslist line still has me laughing when I think about it. The promo on TV did get edited a bit, they left out the part where The Rock called Sandow an "intellectual douchebag."


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

The Gremin line was my favorite. Don't feed it after midnight!! LOL


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

A great Smackdown episode in my mind. The Rock/Rhodes Scholars segment was the best part. CM Punk did a great promo as well.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Can only echo the praise for Smackdown this week. Very rarely watch it with full concentration on it, but this week was an exception. Such a shame they ruined the title change. Good week for WWE in terms of entertainment. Good high profile segments and title matches.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

WHERE'S THE SATURDAY MORNING SLAM DISCUSSION


----------



## Zach Gowen's Leg (Oct 25, 2012)

Big E Langston is going to eat Hornswoggle. Did you see him licking his fingers?


----------

